# 2WW - am I pregnant



## Guest (May 30, 2004)

I have just had failed FET last month so we are now trying naturally. I ovulated on day 22 (14th May, I know this because I did a test) so I expected my period on 28th May. I did a preg test on 28th and 29th May, both were negative. But I still haven't had my period. Did I test too early and should I give it another week? Any replies grateful because I am at my wits end.


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

hiya filo,

i dont know but i just had to wish you good luck.

Well good luck and you just never know

love
cat

oh and wellcome to fertility friends


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2004)

Thank you very much for your welcome, I must admit I didn't expect any replies!!!!
We have been ttc for 4yrs, unexplained infertility. 1 IUI, 1 IVF and 1 FET. But the drugs seem to have kick started my body and I am now ovulating naturally (wasn't before treatments) I have been on Clomid before treatments started which did make me ovulate.
So good luck to you!


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Ovulation should occur 14 days before AF but it can be slightly varible. I would advise testing again in 2 day time if no AF by then.

Sarah


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2004)

Thanks Sarah

I know ovulation is normally 14-16 days before AF so is it still possible that I may be Pregnant? My cycle is normally between 30-35 days, I am now on day 16 after ovulation. (which is day 38 of my cycle) Can you get a false negative result? Even after treatments I've had, my cycle does resume afterwards as above.

I spotted as I normally do before my Af but have had no signs of bleeding since day 34.

Thanks


----------



## atkins (Feb 27, 2004)

any news?
From Atkins x


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2004)

No news as yet atkins. Too scared! will do a test tomorrow, thurs probably. Phoned my hospital who said after treatment menses can be delayed by up to 6wks (although I had af 2 days after neg preg test after FET).. If no af by fri, to phone them, if preg test neg they will do a scan to see what is going on.
I will keep you posted!! Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2004)

shock horror. Did a test today and it's faint positive. Still can't believe it. 

Just wanted to give other people hope that after 3 failed treatments, we have got pregnant naturally.
So, it does happen.

Fingers crossed I wasn't imagining the pink spot!!!

x


----------



## KittyR (Mar 10, 2004)

wow filo that is wonderful! Congratulations. I had seen your earlier posts and was wondering how you had got on. That's great news. 
Kx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Filo thats fantasatic news!!



Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months 

Marie xx


----------



## Bunnygirl (Oct 5, 2003)

Filo

That's excellent news!! 

Congratulations!!

Love 
Lisa
xxxx


----------



## johanna (Apr 27, 2004)

FILO, I just read your posts now over the previous few days and am delighted that you tested positive today! Well done and wishing you all the best in the future. You deserve it! Love Johanna


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

Well done Filo on your positive result
Wishing you sll the best over your preganancy
Molly Mo


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

Filo

Wow !! Congratulations !!

Clare


----------



## lulu434 (May 20, 2004)

Excellent news Filo. Well Done to you and DH xx

Lulu


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I am over the moon 4 u congratulations xxx


----------



## atkins (Feb 27, 2004)

Hi Filo 
I have been away for a few days and have just read your news congratulations!!!!!!!!! you must be really exited i am really pleased for you let me know how you are getting on 
ATKINS xx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi flo 
congrats hun this is wonderful news i wish you all the best for your pg hun 
love always lilly xx


----------



## jenbob (Mar 14, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS FILO!!!

So chuffed for you, have a happy and healthy 9 months.

Lots of love jen xx


----------



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## klm 1 (Jan 15, 2004)

Just reading through, Congrats to you both, wishing you well in your next 9 months


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2004)

well, here I am. back on web again. Unfortunately we had a miscarriage at 8 wks. I had a heavy bleed whilst on holiday and at my widwives appointment they sent me for an early preg scan. There was nothing there!!!! Fortunately though it was a complete miscarriage so no horrible ops. The doc says it's nature's way!!!!

So, we will try again naturally (now we know we can do it) and then maybe think of IVF again.

Thanks so much for all your support, maybe one day I can report a happy occasion again.


----------



## alessandra (Jun 1, 2004)

I am terribly sorry!!! At least you know that you can be there.... BIG HUGS!!


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Oh Filo.

I am so sorry for you. Know how awful this time can be. Good luck with the next one.

Love
Megan


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Filo,

Im so sad to read your post. But....like you say, at least you know it can happen naturally. Thinking of you,

L xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2004)

Thanks peeps for all your support.

Sorry to hear of your loss Megan and good luck with the IUI.


----------

